# [knoppix] Oberfläche extrem lahm



## AleX (30. Oktober 2003)

*[knoppix] Oberläche extrem lahm*

Also ich hatte vor einem jahr mal Suse installiert und wegen Zeitmangels dann doch
wieder von der Platte geschmissen.
(einfach zu wenig zeit mich mit dem ding genügend auseinander zu setzen.)

Gestern hab ich mir das neue Knoppex "draufgespielt" (livecd) mir ist aufgefallen, dass wie schon in Suse,
das Knoppex beziehungsweise die standart Oberfläche extrem lahm ist, zumindest im direkten Vergleich
zu zb. xp wenn man nichts optimiert oder geändert hat.
Damit meine ich so sachen, wie fenster verschieben skalieren usw. Dies läuft, als ob der Rechner total ausgelastet wäre. Der rest funktioniert.
Nun meine Frage: Ist das norm. oder liegt vielleicht nen hardware problem vor?

p4 2,533 @ 2,98 / 1,5GB / 2 x 120GB (mein 3dsmax pc )
^- also daran dürfte es nicht liegen

Danke im Vorraus.


----------



## JoelH (30. Oktober 2003)

*hmm,*

das DIng läuft von CD, spiel mal XP auf eine CD und lass es rennen. Mal gucken was da rauskommt.

PS: KDE sit zwar wirklich 'RAMgeil' aber auf meinem XP2000+ rennt er sehr gut. Vielleicht liegts ja auch am Intelchip !?


----------



## AleX (30. Oktober 2003)

hi,
aber suse ist damals auch nicht wirklich schnell gewesen. Und das hatte
ich richtig drauf.

PS: Schreib grad aus Knoppix und muss leider auch feststellen, dass z.b hier in dem
Konqueror das layout von tutorials.de auch überall verschoben ist, weil er andere Schriftarten hat, die unter anderem nicht wirklich so gut lesbar sind.
Kann man da was dagegen machen?

Zudem bilde ich mir ein, dass die Tastatureingaben ebenfalls langsamer übermittelt werden.

//edit: ok, mit Mozilla und Veränderung der min. Schriftgröße gehts 

//edit: ha, erste install geschaft. flashplayer is druff und tut


----------



## AleX (31. Oktober 2003)

> Vielleicht liegts ja auch am Intelchip !?



^- könnte das der Grund sein?
Bin doch besimmt nicht der erste, der suse oder knoppix auf nem p4 laufen lassen will...


----------



## danube (31. Oktober 2003)

Welche Graka hast du?


----------



## JoelH (31. Oktober 2003)

*hmm,*



> _Original geschrieben von AleX _
> *^- könnte das der Grund sein?*




das war eher als Joke gemeint. Wie gesagt KDE ist recht hungrig was Speicher angeht. Aber trotzdem ist flüssiges arbeiten auch noch mit einem 550er Athlon und 128 MB RAM möglich, hatte mein alter Rechner an 'Körpermaßen'. Es könnte an der GraKa liegen, wenn der die nicht richtig erkennt und nur ne EMU laufen lässt dann wird der X-Server natürlich extrem lahm.


----------



## AleX (31. Oktober 2003)

Hab nvidia Geforce4 Ti4400 mit 128MB (Asus)
hmm, also wenn es daran liegen könnte... - wo gibt es dann so etwas wie treiber oder was
kann ich dagegen tun?

Aber z.b bei koppix wird diese zumindest richtig erkannt. Am anfange, wenn er 
das knoppix in den speicher läd steht mal drann, dass eine geforce ti4400 gefunden wurde.


----------



## JoelH (1. November 2003)

*hmm,*

kann vieles sein, NVideatreiber gibt es nur direkt bei Nvidea  Aber wie auch immer installeir lieber ein richtiges System, es gibt ja genug davon, wenn du es eh regelmässig nutzen willst. Dass soll nix gegen Koppix sein, immerhin war der Erfinder mein Unixdozent  , aber es ist eben eher eine Lebensversicherung und ein Showteil zum testen.


----------



## JohannesR (1. November 2003)

Hast du Knoppix installiert oder laeuft es von CD? Von CD ist Knoppix *natuerlich* sehr langsam...


----------



## AleX (1. November 2003)

mom. läuft es von cd.

Aber wie schon gesagt, hatte Suse 8.0 auch schon drauf und da war leider auch nicht anders.


----------



## JohannesR (1. November 2003)

Naja, die naheliegenste Loesung ist natuerlich, ein ressourcenschonenderes Desktop Environment/Windowmanager als KDE zu nutzen. Sei es nun der WindowMaker, Fluxbox oder FVWM, ich glaube nichtmal Gnome2 braucht mehr ressourcen als KDE3.


----------

